# Case for multiple pistols



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

boatnut said:


> View attachment 222147


Oh lord I just had a organism


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

boatnut said:


> View attachment 222147


Tell all about what's behind door number 1


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

boatnut said:


> View attachment 222147


AND I want a case like that


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh lord I just had a organism


What kind of Organism did you have....I'll presume it was alive..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Amoeba


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> What kind of Organism did you have....I'll presume it was alive..


Lol see above


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a nice case Mike. Where did you get that bad boy from?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wise choice...the one cell wonder


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> That is a nice case Mike. Where did you get that bad boy from?


Sorry, musta had a brain fart as I forgot to insert text, lol.

I picked it up at Sam's club for $20 in Sandusky. Ideal for when you go to the range and can't decide which pistol to take!

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/16in-safety-box/prod20353692.ip?xid=plp:product:1:1


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

That case would also be nice to safely store a Lowrance head unit from handling damage. For taking pistols to the gun range, don't you need a second bag for glasses, ear muffs, ammo, etc.? $20 is one great deal!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

that's is a great case for $20. A family member of mine has a sams card that I might need to borrow now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

boatnut said:


> Sorry, musta had a brain fart as I forgot to insert text, lol.
> 
> I picked it up at Sam's club for $20 in Sandusky. Ideal for when you go to the range and can't decide which pistol to take!
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/16in-safety-box/prod20353692.ip?xid=plp:product:1:1


I'm on my way after work


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Boatnut----- Sam's club in Sandusky?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a great looking case and looks like it would be excellent for multiple pistols. May have to check out the SAMs Club in Pickerington and see if they have em.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Blue Pike said:


> Boatnut----- Sam's club in Sandusky?


yes. I ordered online for in store pickup the day before and it was waiting there for me. I might start doing that again as long as I know what I want. Nice to just show up at the kiosk and have someone go get all the stuff ya ordered.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

boatnut said:


> Nice to just show up at the kiosk and have someone go get all the stuff ya ordered.


Yes it is. 
Going to Sam's site now.--- Thanks for the info.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This thread was like false advertisement, I thought it was "The Case for Multiple Pistols" you know a rational
reasoning to own multiple pistols that a guy could show his wife.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> This thread was like false advertisement, I thought it was "The Case for Multiple Pistols" you know a rational
> reasoning to own multiple pistols that a guy could show his wife.


Never show...I'm the grey man


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> This thread was like false advertisement, I thought it was "The Case for Multiple Pistols" you know a rational
> reasoning to own multiple pistols that a guy could show his wife.


Thats what i thought too


----------

